# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Stop!

## Abrar Ahmed

Add. by a human

My life partner has been lost during the quick speed of time. She has beautifull eyes filled with dreams of peace. Her face is shinning with hope. Her complexion is bright with love. She holds a packet of sentiments. She has been wearing a dress of greatness. Her thoughts are positive. Her name is "*Humanity*".

If anybody finds her please take her. I will be thankful to him.

----------


## nottynicy

it seems poetry !!!

----------

